# Is a rat considered an "exotic" pet?



## Brendan (Jan 24, 2008)

Just a simple quick question.

Is a rat considered to be an exotic pet (invertebrates, reptiles, etc) , or a normal (dogs, cats, hamsters, fish, etc) pet?


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 24, 2008)

Given that a rat is more like a hamster than a reptile, by that classification it would not be exotic, I guess.


----------



## scottyk (Jan 24, 2008)

I used to have a large pet care company as a client. They classified rats as "small animals", along with hamsters, gerbils, mice and small birds like parakeets and such. Products for them would be found under "small animal care" in thier product line....


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 24, 2008)

I think it's an exotic pet (it depends on which country, maybe)


----------



## Mina (Jan 24, 2008)

Technically it depends on who is doing the classifying.  Generally an "exotic" pet is anything your local neighborhood vet can't or won't see.
When I worked at an exotic animal clinic, they considered everything that wasn't a dog or cat exotic, including rabbits, ferrets, hamsters, gerbils, and any other kind of small rodent that is commonly kept as a pet.


----------



## Sevenrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Rats are not exotic pets at all. The Norway rat (the same kind you see on city streets) has been domesticated for hundreds of years. They are actually more domesticated than hamsters and gerbils. 

They are considered an unusual pet though. I have had many rats as pets. Our last one died about a month ago. They make great pets. They are social. They learn their names and will come when called.  I would leave their cage open all the time and they never try to leave. They eat everything and each one has it's favorite food. They love BBQ. They love beer too. 

I think they are the opposite of Tarantulas. Intelligent, social and need interaction. Best kept in groups of three.

http://www.lilratscal.com/About Rats.htm


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 24, 2008)

they are exotic as far as vets go. But they should really just be classified as small animals, along with hamsters, mice, gerbils, guinea pigs. i don't really like the term "exotic" anyways, it really doesn't mean anything. just call it what it is- a rodent.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sevenrats said:


> Rats are not exotic pets at all. The Norway rat (the same kind you see on city streets) has been domesticated for hundreds of years. They are actually more domesticated than hamsters and gerbils.
> 
> They are considered an unusual pet though. I have had many rats as pets. Our last one died about a month ago. They make great pets. They are social. They learn their names and will come when called.  I would leave their cage open all the time and they never try to leave. They eat everything and each one has it's favorite food. They love BBQ. They love beer too.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your loss, just a couple months ago I lost a girl that had been with me for about 3.5 years.  I was very attached to her and she loved it when we talked to her.  She would perk up and come to the front of the cage so we could play with her.  They're definitely much different than a hamster or gerbil.  IMO they're 100% better and make excellent pets.  I'll miss my wee Whipple...


----------



## Takumaku (Jan 24, 2008)

In Hampton, VA, they have a simple zoning law.  If it's not a cat, dog, one pot bellied pig, or a horse and is not a "farm animal", then it's considered an exotic pet.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jan 25, 2008)

Depends on where you live and what the legislature says. However, normally an exotic pet would be non-domesticated and domesticated animals would not be considered "exotic."


----------



## stk5m (Jan 25, 2008)

Sevenrats said:


> They love beer too. http://www.lilratscal.com/About Rats.htm


I second that. I can't keep them away from my newcastle.


----------



## Sevenrats (Jan 25, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss, just a couple months ago I lost a girl that had been with me for about 3.5 years.  I was very attached to her and she loved it when we talked to her.  She would perk up and come to the front of the cage so we could play with her.  They're definitely much different than a hamster or gerbil.  IMO they're 100% better and make excellent pets.  I'll miss my wee Whipple...



She was the last survivor of a group of three girls I got for my daughter. They lived nice long lives (for rats, almost 3 years). Flora, Fauna and Merriweather. 

We are taking a little rat break now. We'll probably get more someday.


----------



## SuperRad (Jan 25, 2008)

Mina said:


> When I worked at an exotic animal clinic, they considered everything that wasn't a dog or cat exotic, including rabbits, ferrets, hamsters, gerbils, and any other kind of small rodent that is commonly kept as a pet.


I agree. I've got 6 mice and 2 rabbits that have to go to a special vet cause they classify as exotics. I would say anything small and furry or scaley falls under this label. 

Think about the average Outback driving, late drinking, soccer mom. Dogs and cats are normal. anything else is crazy and wild. Hence exotic.


----------

